# Bye Bye Camelot



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...ence-uk-national-lottery-allwyn-entertainment


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Is it really 28 years? Bugger me!!

I can remember sitting there expectantly on the first night draw clutching my ticket...and being slightly miffed when not one number came up!

Since then I reckon I haven't bought a ticket more than a dozen times. On one occasion I did get all 6 numbers...3 on line 1 and the other 3 on line 2. I won twenty quid instead of millions and figured that that was all my luck used up, so stopped buying.

Anyone buy regularly?

Anyone won anything worthwhile?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I remember the first one…. Many staff formed a syndicate which lasted about 10 years and probably won about £100 overall……

I have NEVER bought a single ticket and feel much better off for that….


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Years back the Internal Audit department syndicate at our HO won a substantial amount: not enough to retire but about 10k each. We thought it was quite ironic that it was that department that won as you just knew that they would have the rules and regs tied down pretty tight!!

I know our company took out insurance as well as every branch had a syndicate and the reality was that if a syndicate won there would be little likelihood of any staff turning up for work on the Monday.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> I remember the first one…. Many staff formed a syndicate which lasted about 10 years and probably won about £100 overall……
> 
> I have NEVER bought a single ticket and feel much better off for that….


Ah yes now then but Dave, what if you had fished a pound coin out of your purse and won a big payout.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Me and my business partner won just short of £3.5k 5 and the bonus, we actually had all the numbers, but on different lines, we got two lines of 3, on of 4 and one of 5 but it was a big win week so we didn't get that much, we pinned the ticket on the office wall and the payout ticket to show how close we got, I do it on and off, but it's so expensive with so many now, if it comes back dow the £1 I might do more


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.national-lottery.co.uk/games/euromillions?cid=eml:mb:img:p1:lp:em:pp:emro_220315


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrs GMJ and I are rubbish at the Euro lottery.

When we see an advert for 150 million jackpot we say to each other that we must get a ticket...

...coz the normal jackpot of 7 million would obviously be rubbish wouldn't it??!!









NB And we seldom then remember to get a ticket anyway!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Does anyone remember this case from 2001? I worked with the guys sister in North London. Tragic but bloody stupid because they left it too long. Cost them not only £3million but their marriage.

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/unluckiest-couple-britain-break-up-25234457

I used to play it the odd time when it came out. I then wrote a computer program to work out the odds of winning the jackpot and left it running overnight (computers weren't so fast then in the 90s) and by the next day and 14000 years later I still hadn't won. 

I must admit, I really dont like this lottery, scratch cards and gambling culture. Its often the people who can least afford it that seemed to be addicted to the now vast array of gambling options thrust in their faces in every corner shop or supermarket. Thankfully gambling is one vice Ive never got hooked on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Mrs GMJ and I are rubbish at the Euro lottery.
> 
> When we see an advert for 150 million jackpot we say to each other that we must get a ticket...
> 
> ...


I do it now and then just one ticket when it's really big, but my thoughts are along the lines of how much good you could do with it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Does anyone remember this case from 2001? I worked with the guys sister in North London. Tragic but bloody stupid because they left it too long. Cost them not only £3million but their marriage.
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/unluckiest-couple-britain-break-up-25234457
> 
> ...


I agree scap the scratch cards, shorten the odd on the lottery so more can win a decent amount, I'd be happy with £500k for a quid.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Our work syndicate of 12 over a year always won enough to pay for our syndicate Xmas dinner and drinks.

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I agree scap the scratch cards, shorten the odd on the lottery so more can win a decent amount, I'd be happy with £500k for a quid.


I agree: 10 x 1 million prizes rather than 1 x 10M prize (for example) I think would be better.

I also don't like the scratch cards either and agree that it lures folks in who can probably ill afford it but who perhaps need to win more than most.

I too am grateful that gambling is one thing I've never gained any traction with especially now given how easy it is to lose everything on line.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I like the possibilities it gives you for a couple of quid now and then, a bit like a flutter on the geegees or the pools (does anyone still do those) and charities benefit from it too.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I do a tenner maybe once a month with four Euro millions. Might have won the odd Shekel or Groat.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We used to buy tickets but gave up when it went up.

I think they ought to change the Premium Bond draw to give small savers a chance to win. I have had five pounds worth since I was about ten years old. It would be nice if all the winning bonds could be excluded for one draw every year to help cut the odds for those that have had bonds for years.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The minimum buy is £100 now, £5 does (supposedly) have just as much chance of a win, have you checked them lately Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Kev. Only do the Euromillions in France or Portugal, so no Camelot.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

PREMIUM BONDS Do keep up Raymindo.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is a very safe place to keep your money.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd not worry too much about his fiver Pat.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We win most months on the PB's. We won 75 quid in January but only 25 this month.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is anywhere safe to keep your money? The way inflation is going you need to invest in something that's going to make your money work for you. I say Turnips or Bombs.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We figured on PBs as the interest rate is ****e on savings anyway plus with average luck you should win something plus you could win a million.

We don't have the max in there these days since they raised it but does form part of our portfolio.


----------

